# Auf der Suche nach der Wahrheit: 20 spektakuläre Dokumentarfilme über das große Ganze



## BigBuddha18 (16. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Auf der Suche nach der Wahrheit: 20 spektakuläre Dokumentarfilme über das große Ganze* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Auf der Suche nach der Wahrheit: 20 spektakuläre Dokumentarfilme über das große Ganze*


----------



## SamuelDonar (16. März 2018)

Das ist mal n Artikel mit Sinn. Da sind gute Dinger dabei.

"Freilich wurde dies in der Geschichte schon öfter missachtet, gerade die Nationalsozialisten produzierten z. B. zahlreiche Dokumentationen, die letztlich nur der Propaganda dienten."

Um den Autor ein bißerl aus der hier im Westen bei der breiten Bevölkerung angenommen Kinderwelt zu entführen. Ja, das haben die Kommis, Ammis und sonstige auch nicht anders gemacht. Und was mich nun wirklich schockiert, das wurde seit dem Dritten Reich auch niemals besser, weder hier noch anderswo. "Wir" haben im "Kampf gegen Terror" (die meisten großen Terrorgruppen müssen bewaffnet und bezahlt werden, wer hat da das Geld/Aufklärung/Verbindungen im großen internationalen Stil dafür... hm, das müssen ja dann Staaten/Organisationen aus der sogenannten "1" Welt sein) einen Leichenhaufen von mittlerweile 1,5 - 2 Millionen Menschen aufgehäuft und sind die "Guten". Alles klar? 

Propaganda ist nichts anderes als Werbung, wir haben heute einen regelrechten Kult um PR und sonstiges. Selbst in unseren Werbeeinspielern tropft es aus jeder Pore nach dem Wille zur Gesellschaftsumformung. Hört sich aber so besser an ... "Social Engineering".


----------



## Batze (17. März 2018)

Sind gute Sachen dabei.
Schade das man vieles davon gar nicht oder wenn dann viel zu selten und zu teilweise unmöglichen Sendezeiten im TV sieht. 
Einige Dokus, vor allem die vom Größtem, Mächtigstem und gefährlichstem Konzern der Welt, gemeint ist der Schweizer Konzern Nestle sollte jeden Tag über die Mattscheiben laufen, damit die Leute mal aufwachen.
Gewisse Politiker kümmern sich lieber um diesen Gender Schwachsinn wie Namens Änderungen und das Neuverfassen der Nationalhymne um sich zu profilieren, aber da trauen sie sich nicht ran an die wirklich Großem Verbrecher Konzerne.
Wo sind denn da die ganzen Grünen Marktschreier und Menschenrechts Brüller die da mal richtig aufräumen und auf die Millionen  Existenzen und Lebensräume die durch solche Konzerne zerstört werden aufmerksam machen? 
Da traut sich eben niemand an an diese Riesen Verbrecher Lobby.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Einige Dokus, vor allem die vom Größtem, Mächtigstem und gefährlichstem Konzern der Welt, gemeint ist der Schweizer Konzern Nestle sollte jeden Tag über die Mattscheiben laufen, damit die Leute mal aufwachen.


Genau da liegt die Krux.
Kein Sender wird es sich mit den Großbezahlern der Werbung verscherzen wollen, also werden die Seher im Dunkeln gelassen und konsumieren ... eine Spirale ohne Ende.

Wenn überhaupt könnten Gebührenfinanzierte Sender sich sowas erlauben, aber selbst da greifen die sehr langen Finger der Ausbeuterkonzerne.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2018)

diesen zeitgeist-blödsinn als "dokumentation" zu bezeichnen halte ich für gewagt - mindestens.
was haben die filme hier verloren?
ich will nicht mal sagen, dass man sich die filme nicht anschauen könnte, aber eben nur mit dem vorwissen, dass es sich gerade um keine doku handelt.


----------



## Batze (18. März 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> diesen zeitgeist-blödsinn als "dokumentation" zu bezeichnen halte ich für gewagt - mindestens.
> was haben die filme hier verloren?
> ich will nicht mal sagen, dass man sich die filme nicht anschauen könnte, aber eben nur mit dem vorwissen, dass es sich gerade um keine doku handelt.



Sagen wir es doch so, Grün Und Links wird da so ziemlich an die Arschbacke geführt, um es mal Harmlos zu sagen, und das passt wohl nicht so ganz in dein verstörtes Weltbild rein. Da musst du wohl mal Nachdenken. Ja ich weiß , ist schwer bei dir und total Nutzlos, aber man versuch es mal. Ich gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht ganz auf das auch du mal Auffachst. Obwohl bei so verblendeten Menschen ist eigentlich wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren.
Bei Menschen wie du es sind mit so einer Meinung dürfte man eigentlich nur sagen, raus aus Deutschland, wandere in gewisse Staaten rüber, wo du deine Männlichkeit nach Sicht des Islams  ausleben kannst und verlasse uns. 
Wäre besser für dieses Land.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2018)

war das letzte bier gestern wieder schlecht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> diesen zeitgeist-blödsinn als "dokumentation" zu bezeichnen halte ich für gewagt - mindestens.
> was haben die filme hier verloren?
> ich will nicht mal sagen, dass man sich die filme nicht anschauen könnte, aber eben nur mit dem vorwissen, dass es sich gerade um keine doku handelt.


Sondern?

Definition Dokumentarfilm:"*Der Dokumentarfilm ist eine nichtfiktionale Filmgattung. Dokumentarfilm wird zumeist ohne bezahlte Darsteller und ohne ein Drehbuch mit vorgefertigten Dialogen hergestellt."

*An Natur-Dokus gibt es nicht zu rütteln, die sind was sie sind. Was das mit Zeitgeist-Blödsinn zu tun hat musst du schon erklären, denn dieses Genre ist fast schon so alt wie der Film selbst. Natürlich gab und gibt es auch Solche wo direkt eingegriffen wurde oder gewisse Informationen völlig verfälscht wurden - z.B. die selbstmörderischen Lemminge aus Disneys "Weiße Wildnis" -, aber in den meisten Fällen sind es Filme mit Beobachtungs-Funktion oder aufklärerischem Charakter. Wenn sie frei äußeren Manipulationen und absolut sachlich sind gibt es nichts was gegen ihre Bezeichnung spricht.

Dass hin und wieder auch persönliche/politische Ansichten durchdringen wie in Michael Moores Dokus kann und will auch niemand abstreiten, dennoch trägt der Großteil seiner Filme oftmals mehr als nur ein kleines Fünkchen Wahrheit in sich.

Oder anders gefragt:

Was genau ist denn für DICH eine echte Dokumentation?!


----------



## Batze (18. März 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> war das letzte bier gestern wieder schlecht?



Keine Ahnung, trinkst du schlechtes Bier. So Öko Bier, Ok das könnte schlecht sein. Weil du dürftest ja auch kein Bier trinken nach gewissem Reinheits Gebot, alles rein was sogenannt Öko ist. Viel Spass dabei.
Ach nein, Sorry entschuldige bitte , du darfst ja gar kein Alkohol trinken und weißt demnach gar nicht wie gutes Bier überhaupt schmeckt. Bist ja wohl Moslem. Entschuldige bitte das hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt:
> 
> Was genau ist denn für DICH eine echte Dokumentation?!



dokumentationen listen in erster linie fakten auf.
die zeitgeist-trilogie tut, von ausnahmen abgesehen, genau das gegenteil, ist also - siehe auch deine definition - überwiegend fiktional.


----------



## Batze (18. März 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dokumentationen listen in erster linie fakten auf.
> .



Stimmt, da gebe ich dir mal Recht, teilweise.
Es kommt nämlich immer darauf an *wer* welche Doku gerade mal so auf die Menschheit loslässt.


----------

